# Critical to learn German for an IT job?



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

For an IT job (senior position), I understand it would be important to learn German. How would you advise a migrant to go about learning German ... like maybe business communication skills first etc. etc.

Thanks for you advise.
Kapil


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends a bit on the company, but in most cases, I think you'll find that it's in your day-to-day existence that knowing some German becomes more important. Some large companies claim to use English as their "company language" - but you still have to deal with the local government, local merchants and your neighbors auf Deutsch in most areas. Also, if you get sick or have problems, the local doctors, police and other service providers normally expect you to speak German. I'd concentrate on the basics and "real life" vocabulary first.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

